# Impact whey new flavours review (Myprotein)



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Blueberry, Chocolate Banana, Pineapple and then White chocolate whey. All mixed effortlessly without too much frothing. All mixed in water.

Blueberry: Really, really good! It's delicious in some yogurt, in porridge but also on it's own. This is going to be one of my regulars now!

Taste: 9/10

Chocolate banana: Really good too. It's just a mix of choc and banana whey, nothing fancy to it. Tastes like chocolate covered banana marshmallows.

Taste: 8/10

Pineapple: Really refreshing and tastes just like you would expect from a whey, except it doesn't have the sourness. Really good in porridge too.

Taste: 8.5/10 - this would be 10/10 if @myprotein.co.uk could add some sourness to it to make it taste authentic, that would be heavenly and I would buy this in 5kg pouches.

White choc: Horrible. Chemical tasting vanilla shake. Dries your throat and it's just hard to get down in general. I'm throwing this out, wouldn't give to my worst enemy.

Taste: 0/10

I also have a protein smoothie with banana & strawberry taste, which I will comment on when I've tried it.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

blueberry sounds interesting. do MP do samples?


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> blueberry sounds interesting. do MP do samples?


I don't think they do of the new flavours just yet, only seen one of white choc, and it sold out instantly.

Blueberry is really good, nothing to worry about there imo. Not too sweet either which is a big plus for me.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

pineapple whey sounds disgusting


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Big ape said:


> pineapple whey sounds disgusting


Out of pineapple whey and choc banana one, you say pineapple sounds disgusting? :lol: I'd say the choc banana sounds disgusting, if you haven't tried the likes of it before.

It's like it's made to be mixed in water. Really clear and smooth flavour - taste goes towards those frozen popsicles with pineapple flavours. Was better than I had expected.

EDIT: Great idea! I'll make frozen popsicles out of this whey!! :thumb:


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

DanishM said:


> Out of pineapple whey and choc banana one, you say pineapple sounds disgusting? :lol: I'd say the choc banana sounds disgusting, if you haven't tried the likes of it before.
> 
> It's like it's made to be mixed in water. Really clear and smooth flavour - taste goes towards those frozen popsicles with pineapple flavours. Was better than I had expected.


To be fair choc banana sounds good to me


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

yeah choc banana sounds yum. its actually the pineapple and blueberry im unsure of

need samples!


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

Big ape said:


> To be fair choc banana sounds good to me





eezy1 said:


> yeah choc banana sounds yum. its actually the pineapple and blueberry im unsure of
> 
> need samples!


Weird fückers :lol:


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

Choc banana made with milk tastes like Choc smooth mixed with nesquik banana mill


----------



## havering (May 14, 2013)

I tried

Rocky Road - Not sure what it tastes of, doesn't taste great, doesn't taste bad

Choc Peanut Butter - Tastes alright, not amazing but passable.


----------



## tommygunnz (Feb 17, 2011)

@DanishM good post love the new pineapple tastes great on its own or with strawberry flavour also goes well with most of the glycofuse flavours

you will like the strawberry banana smoothie...


----------



## jonnym4 (May 8, 2011)

Blueberry is awesome and rocky road is nice but doesn't remind me of a rocky road at all!


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

Is the blueberry very sweet? Also a bit of a weird request but does anyone know where you can get sourish tasting protein from? Not overly keen on sweet protein mixes, i always have to down them.


----------



## DanishM (Dec 15, 2013)

troponin said:


> Is the blueberry very sweet? Also a bit of a weird request but does anyone know where you can get sourish tasting protein from? Not overly keen on sweet protein mixes, i always have to down them.


It is quite sweet mate, comparable to the strawberry and banana imo.

Yeah, I'm also interested in sourish, pineapple would be perfect if it had some sourness to it!


----------



## General lee (Jun 12, 2011)

Rockyroad is nice also....


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

DanishM said:


> It is quite sweet mate, comparable to the strawberry and banana imo.
> 
> Yeah, I'm also interested in sourish, pineapple would be perfect if it had some sourness to it!


I don't even mind paying a little above the odds for it, would just like something I can sip on and enjoy lol.


----------



## LionRampant (Jun 5, 2013)

White Chocolate one is nasty ! glad i just finnished my 2.5kg bag of it and ordered some cookies and cream!


----------

